# Between Pants - Oakley vs Burton and advice about new gear



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello guys!

I'm about to buy new gear and I'm looking for high end quality ones pants. I'm between these two:

- OAKLEY GREAT ASCENT Pant 2013 lightning green | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

- BURTON AK 3L HOVER Pant 2013 acid | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

Basically, I'm looking for something warm, with nice durability and high technology on it.

I found some reviews from the Burton pant, which tells good things about it, but didn't find anything from the Oakley pant.

I never had quality pants before, so I'm not sure which way should I go. When I tried both, they both were fine and fitting well. The price is the same.

Any ideas/suggestions? I also open to look other pants, but I give preference to any brand that can be found on the website above, since I will buy other stuff from them.

The other things I will buy are:

DAINESE ACTION KNEE GUARD EVO 2013 black/white | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

DAINESE SEAMLESS IMPACT SHORT 2013 black | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

DAINESE ACTION VEST PRO 2013 white/black | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

LEVEL HALF PIPE Glove 2013 black/white | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

SMITH VANTAGE Helmet 2013 lime | Warehouse One - Sports & Style

Any advice on that?

I'm a beginner-intermediate snowborder (used to surf for years and started to snowboard last season, and this season I'll be going quite often since I rented a house in the alps).
I already bought a nice board last season and on this season I'm looking to buy the rest, in terms of outwear and protection.

Snowboard, bindings and boots I already have.
- Libtech Skate Banana
- Burton Cartel Bindings
- Vans Andreas Wiig Boots

Thanks for the help!


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Out of all the outer wear I've had Oakley has by far been the best IMO. I have not had burton AK but I have had some burton stuff and it seemed to be lacking for the price. Even when I check out burton at stores it seems like you could get something else better at the same price. I'm not saying their high end stuff is crap tho. I have bought $140 Oakley pant, $120 planet earth pant, $250 denim sessions pant (on sale for like $130) and the Oakley have lasted the longest and were the best. I really do love the style of the denim sessions tho lol.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I suspect that neither of these pants will be warm, they are shell pants, you get your warmth by layering. 

I wear the 3L hover pant and it's bombproof, the material is very tough, very waterproof and the pants have good features, pockets, vents, etc, and I really like it. The tech on the Oakley pant is similar, I can't comment on it .


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like the Oakley pants are a bit more baggy. I have a few pairs of burton pants and all of them are excellent. I haven't had any problems in terms of durability. I haven't tried any Oakley pants yet. They seem very similar in terms of waterproofing and durability, so I would go with the fit you like better.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

I also have an "underpants" that I put before, that might help to keep warm.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, there is nothing like a good base layer to keep you warm.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

burton's AK gear is badass especially the 3L stuff.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll probably take the Burton then!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You won't be disappointed


----------

